# Latest app update broken on IOS



## Subaru_X (Apr 27, 2015)

So today Flex directed me to download an app update in order to continue which I did, since then the Flex app won’t start at all. IPhone 6s. Any ideas?


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

many of these gig apps are not playing nice with IOS because apple is fighting for our privacy and the invasion of these apps tracking us and overriding settings


----------



## Subaru_X (Apr 27, 2015)

B - uberlyftdriver said:


> many of these gig apps are not playing nice with IOS because apple is fighting for our privacy and the invasion of these apps tracking us and overriding settings


Well I deleted the app and re-downloaded it and it's working fine now, even got a block tomorrow morning


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

perfect, nice work


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

Not sure if related but I've been getting repeated "noob" emails, the ones that I already got when I was brand new to flex. Things like how to handle the stations, beginner's tips, and so on.

On a completely unrelated note, I have noticed a trend at the beginning of the shelter in place and drastic reductions in Uber rides a couple of months ago, that a lot of drivers started doing flex and food deliveries. The flex blocks became harder and harder to grab every week. Got to a point where a block of any kind would not last more than one second literally. The more popular ones like Whole Foods blocks worth ~$40/hr are still snatched up very quickly, doesn't last more than 1 second.

Now that the unemployment insurance and various gubment cheese handouts have been, well, handed out, I have noticed that the flex blocks are a whole lot easier to get and oftentimes are available for something like 30 minutes to an hour. Amazon has also shown some amount of desperation, saying "new increased rates!" and nagging me through notifications that new blocks are available. On certain blocks, for example, $64.50 instead of $60. Although my preferred $90 large vehicle block has remained unchanged.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

For instance, right now, four blocks available, and these will most likely be available for the next half hour+.

This would have never happened a month ago.


----------

